# Sticky  HOW TO - Leather Care



## Jac-in-a-Box

Now we have our own "show and shine" section, it'll be a good idea to add a few "how to's" on various subjects and make them "stickies"

So, here's the first 

It's the time of year for all the "how do I..." posts. Leather care is one that crops frequently, so here's my thoughts.

Plenty of products to choose from, some cheap, some expensive - some work and some are just plain damaging. 
I've tried and binned most "off the shelf" products. They're generally horrible, leaving a nasty greasy film that simply attracts more damaging dirt.

I'm not going to try and convert you away from your favoured product, if you like it and it works for you, that's fine! 
Nor do I have any affiliation with my recommended product "Liquid Leather"

Why "clean and condition"? 
Your rear end is parked on your expensive and good looking leather seats; you sweat on it, you grind dirt and dust into it, it loses its natural oils through the effects of sunlight, heat and the cars air-con system. 
Leave it untreated the leather will get dry, stiff and start to crack.

What should you buy? (sufficient for 3 or 4 complete treatments) 
LL GT12 gentle cleaner 250ml 
LL GT11 conditioner 250ml

There is a conditioner which contains water repellant - GT13 I don't think it gives as nice a finish as the GT11. Who's going to let their leather get wet anyway?

Using it: 
The secret to getting the best from the product (and any other leather product) is warmth. Doing it on cold leather renders the best of cleaners / conditioners pretty much useless. The products will sit on the leather and not be absorbed. 
Choose a warm day, use the seat heater, car heater or a hair dryer.

*Vacuum your seats, get all the dirt from the seams using a small stiff paint brush. 
*Wipe the seats down with a cloth and warm water. 
* Apply the cleaner, liberally, with a cloth. Work it in with a soft nail brush - don't scrub. All you want to do is small circular movements to "push" the cleaner into the leather pores. 
*Leave for 15 minutes and wipe off dirt and residue with a clean damp cloth. Repeat until the cloth "wipes" clean. 
*Allow to dry thoroughly. 
Don't worry about the cleaner getting into the perforations of the leather.

*Apply the conditioner (to warm leather) with a clean cotton / terry cloth. Work it in and use liberally. Get plenty in around the stitching. 
* Leave it for a minimum of 6 hours keeping some warmth in the car. 
*Wipe off any residue with a damp cloth - job done.

As easy as that! Just remember it's not a "wipe on, wipe off and drive away product" the conditioner needs time (and warmth) to be fully absorbed. 
It leaves a lovely OE look to the leather and restores a long lasting authentic leather aroma - nice.

Clean 2 or 3 times a year and lightly condition every month.

If your leather is really grubby and you're feeling brave (all at your own risk!) the hot "Chinese Towel" trick is extremely effective at lifting dirt. 
Do this and then follow up with cleaner and conditioner.

Seriously, be careful - it's easy to get burnt!!!

*One damp hand towel. 
*Fold and put into microwave 
* Heat for as long as is needed to get the towel steaming hot - trial and error needed! 
*Once steaming, carefully take to the car and lay towel over the seats, Pat down and allow to cool. 
*Wipe off dirt - you'll be amazed at how effective this is, especially if you pick your nearest and dearests best M&S Egyptian cotton towels (they work the best btw!) 
*Treat with Liquid Leather as above...you can just condition alone if you feel confident you have removed all the dirt with the hot towel

If your leather is showing signs of cracking Liquid Leather make excellent touch up kits "Scuffmaster" that are easy and inexpensive to buy and use - and very effective.

3 year old TT leather interior. Never cleaned, slightly scuffed, and with "shiny" leather...end result of using LiquidLeather, not too shabby now!










Dave


----------



## chrishTT

man they look better than they did coming out the show room i bet you.


----------



## Neil

A great "before" and "after" here... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=115664


----------



## TTRIS

Or for Â£0.49 a bar of Pears soap does wonders too!!!!

Tris


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Yes, GT12 cleaner followed by GT11 conditioner

Dave


----------



## Harv3y

Would you recommend to use the scuffmaster kit after or before you use the cleaner and Conditioner?


----------



## anTTony

cleaner then scuff then conditioner :wink:


----------



## Mike753TT

anTTony said:


> cleaner then scuff then conditioner :wink:


No!! Cleaner, then Conditioning Liquid as this softens the leather in preperation for the Dye(which also contains some conditioner). You should not have to apply more Conditioning Liquid for !2 months. Just done mine really pleased with the result.

With the Kit you will receive a flyer with the title: Advice on preparing leather for recolouring, above is a shortening version


----------



## anTTony

thats strange, i was told to clean then dye, then condition the seat as a whole? I got amazing results too, so am assuming this way isnt horribly wrong!


----------



## Mike753TT

anTTony said:


> thats strange, i was told to clean then dye, then condition the seat as a whole? I got amazing results too, so am assuming this way isnt horribly wrong!


Not at all Ant. You put the Conditioning Liquid on if the leather needs softening, however the Dye does contain some Conditioning agent. I was unsure but I picked mine up from the factory and confirmed order of application, since noticed it is also on the Dye bottle. Once the Dye has been applied after you are sure the leather is soft enough(using the Conditioning Liquid) you don't need to apply for 12 months. You just applied earlier :roll: but as I understand it won't make much difference as the Dye contains a sealant and will be fine :wink:


----------



## anTTony

Ahh, I see! Thanks for the clarification! Luckily I think my leather was soft to begin with. I take your point about not applying it to hardened leather.

Cheers,

Ant


----------



## coupe-sport

Fantastic - thanks Dave - i've got two tone seats and the white leather is starting to look a tad dirty - i know what to do now.

Cheers

James


----------



## Hark

Guys where can I buy this stuff from?


----------



## Drew TT

Got mine from ebay


----------



## R6B TT

Hark said:


> Guys where can I buy this stuff from?


Matt, I get mine from Performance Autocare (I think) from Ebay, they are based up your way so you may save on the P&P. Nice people to deal with.


----------



## ChadW

Quick question please. In the how to you mention 'cloths', which cloth types do you use?

Micro fibre, polishing cloths or just normal kitchen cloths?

Got issues with a shiny leather driver's seat, just cannot get it to the same matt finish as my passanger side. :x

Cheers


----------



## prt225TT

I've used LL before, but never left it on for 6hrs and never acheived amazing results like those pics!

I've decided I will spend sunday treating my interior to a good 'spit-polish' :lol:

A few questions if I may:

The "hot-towel" technique... why do you say "at your own risk" ? Can it have negative effects on the leather, or just burn my hands? :lol: I think my black leather could do with a good clean. Also, do you just lay it on the seat, then rub it a little, then remove? I'm guessing it needs to be steaming hot, but not dripping wet.

Nextly, how did you manage to keep the leather/seats/interior warm for several hours? I dont fancy leaving the key in the ignition, fans and heated seats left on in the garage all day :roll: :lol: Just how warm is warm? If you've used the hot towel method, will the leather be warm enough to apply the conditioner?

I really dont want to spend hours cleaning and conditioning, to realise I have missed a step or wasted my time getting poor results. The main annoyance with my seats is the lines in the black leather. They're not big or deep, just like faint cracks... I want them gone. Don't think they're deep enough for scuffmaster, as even after a really light condition they look much better.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

prt225TT said:


> I've used LL before, but never left it on for 6hrs and never acheived amazing results like those pics!
> 
> I've decided I will spend sunday treating my interior to a good 'spit-polish' :lol:
> 
> A few questions if I may:
> 
> The "hot-towel" technique... why do you say "at your own risk" ? Can it have negative effects on the leather, or just burn my hands? :lol: I think my black leather could do with a good clean. Also, do you just lay it on the seat, then rub it a little, then remove? I'm guessing it needs to be steaming hot, but not dripping wet.
> 
> * to avoid burning yourself!*
> 
> Nextly, how did you manage to keep the leather/seats/interior warm for several hours? I dont fancy leaving the key in the ignition, fans and heated seats left on in the garage all day :roll: :lol: Just how warm is warm? If you've used the hot towel method, will the leather be warm enough to apply the conditioner?
> 
> * the weather is too cold just now to rely on the sun to warm the interior - go buy a cheapie fan heater (tenner or less from B&Q) and use that. I'll not take long to get the leather warm - touch it, doesn't have to baking hot. I use a fan heater and it works fine, just don't leave pointing directly at a seat. It won't be hot enough after using the hot towel - the hot towel is best used on heavily soiled leather as a pre-clean treatment prior to applying the LL cleaner and then conditioner*
> 
> I really dont want to spend hours cleaning and conditioning, to realise I have missed a step or wasted my time getting poor results. The main annoyance with my seats is the lines in the black leather. They're not big or deep, just like faint cracks... I want them gone.
> 
> * cleaning/conditioning will improve the look of the cracking in the leather - but if you want them gone, a scuffmaster kit is the way to go. I recently treated an early (95) M3 with Silver leather; the results where simply stunning - the cracking has gone, the leather has a fabulous almost mew look. If you want to do it properly spend a few bob on the kit*
> 
> Don't think they're deep enough for scuffmaster, as even after a really light condition they look much better.


----------



## redsi72

Dave,
you prefer Liquid leather stuff, have you used the zaino z-9 and z -10 or the LTT stuff?
Over on the detailing world the LL is not liked, but the other two are.
I would value your view on these products if you have time to respond.I myself have only used the LL stuff and found it OK.
Cheers,
Simon


----------



## ChadW

Oh well guess my question was not good enough then............ :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ChadW said:


> Quick question please. In the how to you mention 'cloths', which cloth types do you use?
> 
> Micro fibre, polishing cloths or just normal kitchen cloths?
> 
> Got issues with a shiny leather driver's seat, just cannot get it to the same matt finish as my passanger side. :x
> 
> Cheers


and



ChadW said:


> Oh well guess my question was not good enough then............ :roll: :roll:


Sorry, just didn't see your post!

Think the answers are in my "how too" :wink:

If the drivers seat, which is usually the case, is "shinier" apply the cleaner twice, or more if needed, until the gloss disappears - it will. Be generous with stuff too and make sure there is some warmth in the leather before you do it otherwise the cleaner will just sit on the leather as a glutinous mess!

Dave


----------



## ChadW

Thanks Dave! 8)


----------



## philz

I've just done my drivers seat with the GT12 and am amazed at how good it is. My car is immaculate and the leather is perfect.....or so I thought until I started with the GT12!

It's made a clean seat even cleaner, didn't even realise that they could get so clean!


----------



## steve o

Can this treatment be applied in the same manner to the steering wheel, knee pads and door cards etc...

Steve.


----------



## psyho

The same question from me.


----------



## psyho

steve o said:


> Can this treatment be applied in the same manner to the steering wheel, knee pads and door cards etc...
> 
> Steve.


Hi,
I found it answer for our question.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130080&p=1351093&hilit=cleaning+of+steering+wheel#p1350624


----------



## Silverrtt

Ordered the Liquid leather cleaner and conditioner after reading this. I finally got around to giving the seats a once over and oh my god!!! What a result!!!  
The red leather looks absolutely gorgeous after the treatement and the smell of leather makes the car smell and feel new   

Highly recommended!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

psyho said:


> Can this treatment be applied in the same manner to the steering wheel, knee pads and door cards etc...
> 
> Steve.


DON'T use the conditioner on your wheel...get into some "sweaty hands" driving you'll lose your grip on the wheel at wrong time! The cleaner is fine on it's own.

Dave


----------



## Andy_86

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gliptone-liquid-l ... 10003r8824

^ Is this the Stuff?


----------



## stevebeechTA

I am a total newbie on here, Excellent thred 8)


----------



## melloyello

Afternoon.

Im a newbie to, I have had a look on ebay and didnt find it. Could someone help me find some for my A3.
Thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT

Hi,
Has anyone used Zymol's leather conditioner? Is it good? I use their waxes but haven't tried their leather stuff. 
Thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT

I've now tried Zymol's "Treat" and it does make the leather look nice and smell nice. The only thing I'd say though is that even though I was applying it really sparingly, it does make the TT's leather slightly glossier although I've since noticed that this wears off where you've been sitting. Maybe not quite so good, or maybe my leather just didn't need feeding.

Does the much-raved-about Liquid Leather conditioner retain the TT's matte leather finish?


----------



## boyfie15

@ Scooby

I've treated mine a couple of times with Liquid Leather and the Matte finish is still there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Cool, cheers.


----------



## ScoobyTT

I have to say so far that I'm unimpressed with Liquid Leather. Maybe it's just that my leather isn't bad, but having cleaned and conditioned a small test area per the instructions, I see no improvement on drier areas at all, although you can certainly smell the difference, and not in a nice way. My car, which used to smell lovely now stinks from doing just a small area. It smells more like some kind of garden chemical than leather. Really grim.


----------



## MrHooky

I think the liquid leather is absolutely superb. I spent a good few hours about a month ago with the cleaner, and then put the conditioner on the next day. My interior is silver silk and was looking a bit grubby to say the least, plus it had a few marks which I touched up with the scuffmaster - they were what appeared to be tiny rips although once touched up have now gone.

The only criticism I would make is that I preferred the look of the leather after I cleaned but before I conditioned due to the fact it was more 'matt' looking. Perhaps it was because it was pretty cold hence the leather wasn't absorbing, but I found the conditioner did add a little bit of a sheen. Perhaps a hot day would have them soak it up much better, plus I put a lot on! Despite that though after the conditioner I think the leather was much softer and a lot 'plumper'.

I would recommend the cleaner 100% purely due to the fact that it gets the leather spotless. I used a kiwi leather shoe brush as figured they're made for shoe leather so would be perfect for my seats.

Perhaps next time I'll investigate a conditioner which leaves a matt finish but will definately be using the cleaner again. It had made my interior look great...

The second pic is my drivers lower seat bolster, the one which takes a pumelling each time you get in. It was very grubby but now it's spotless. Looks better than my wife's A5 seats which has done less than a 1000 miles!

View attachment 1


----------



## ScoobyTT

Yeah, I like the matte look of the Audi leathers too.

The weedkiller stink of Liquid Leather has now faded from my car, for which I'm glad. As it got weak you could tell how it can smell of leather, but I think if I did the whole interior rather than a subpanel I was treating the car would absolutely reek for weeks on end. :lol: I reckon I'll stick with the quick-fading banana smell of Zymol


----------



## MrHooky

ScoobyTT said:


> Yeah, I like the matte look of the Audi leathers too.
> 
> The weedkiller stink of Liquid Leather has now faded from my car, for which I'm glad. As it got weak you could tell how it can smell of leather, but I think if I did the whole interior rather than a subpanel I was treating the car would absolutely reek for weeks on end. :lol: I reckon I'll stick with the quick-fading banana smell of Zymol


Very funny description of the smell! Kind of know what you mean, the bottle does preach that it 'restores the smell of traditional fine leather', but agreed that it makes it smell a bit odd. Must admit I don't find it as offensive though but it certainly isn't the selling point!

Banana I wouldn't mind except my wife has what is bordering a phobia of them, hence may have to steer clear of the zymol!


----------



## DoctorW

Hi - anyone used Autoglym leather care cream? I used it on my mx5 several times over the years and found it quite good / made the car smell nice! Any thoughts welcomed - LL seems favourite here, but now bit worried iro the possible dodgy smell mentioned in the last posts.
Deffo want the seats to look matt rather than shiney!
Cheers,

DocW.


----------



## ScoobyTT

It seems to only be me, but I can say that the only time I've ever smelled anything else like it was in a garden shed or a garden centre. Obviously smell is a subjective thing, but I find it a lingering and overbearing smell that's nothing like leather and not vaguely natural. I only did a small area and the car stank. Only a few weeks later is it back to normal and then I do detect some hints of leather behind the original background smell of the interior, so I think it would give a leather smell if you could stand the strong smell for a few weeks. It may not be strong for as long in summer though I've not tried so can't comment.

I reckon if you know someone with some, or some in a shop, give it a sniff to see what you think - how it smells in the bottle is how it'll smell in your car for a good while. If I don't give mine a second shot I'll have some going spare, hardly used hahaha! :mrgreen:


----------



## poonamt93

Great post on how to take Leather care.Theres a million and 1 ways to do this by using the internet as its such a vast place. Good to see one professionally done. am new on this blog and learned too much about how to take care of your vehicles.


----------



## victoria

If you go to a horsey tack shop and buy a pack of saddle soap - does absolute wonders  - does a better job on car seats than it does with my saddle :roll:


----------



## mayweather

Ive just used the Liquid Leather cleaner on my TT coupe seats (black). They werent bad but thought i would give them a fresh new look. However, after following instructions posted here, i am not thrilled at the results! the drivers seat bolster area has now lost some colouration. In a patch about 4 inches in diameter it appears as though it has shed a layer of skin (like when you peel after tanning!!) and now a greyish white scuffed area remains where the black has peeled. I heated the seats thoroughly prior to applying the cleaner which i worked into the leather gently with a soft brush and then wiped down as instructed. . After a disapointing attempt, i have now had to reluctantly order the 'scuffmaster' product hoping that i can restor/dye the patchy are back to a nice matt black colour.

Has anybody experienced anything similar with this product?

Please advise me on use of scuffmaster/dye. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tommyd_tt

I spoke to a bloke coming to sort my leather out and get rid of scratches and imperfections and sort drivers bolster out and he said the best way to look after leather is to get a spray bottle with a mist settle and just squirt the leather. He said all your leather wants is hydration and it will get that from the water you mist on it every few weeks. Anyone else heard this theory?


----------



## MrHooky

tommyd_tt said:


> I spoke to a bloke coming to sort my leather out and get rid of scratches and imperfections and sort drivers bolster out and he said the best way to look after leather is to get a spray bottle with a mist settle and just squirt the leather. He said all your leather wants is hydration and it will get that from the water you mist on it every few weeks. Anyone else heard this theory?


That is something I have heard from professional detailers too. My leather was filthy when I got the car last October so I did the whole LL clean and condition. Got great results, but I haven't used it since, instead I go over with either aerospace 303 or a damp cloth. Leather still looks great now and feel very soft. The aerospace 303 was recommended too btw - great on leather sofas too...


----------



## ScoobyTT

I read on the bottle that it can be used on leather. As it makes the plastic somewhat shinier I didn't really want to try it on my leather as I like the matte look and also find that leather conditioner also makes them a bit shinier and considerably more slippy. How does the 303 do?


----------



## MrHooky

ScoobyTT said:


> I read on the bottle that it can be used on leather. As it makes the plastic somewhat shinier I didn't really want to try it on my leather as I like the matte look and also find that leather conditioner also makes them a bit shinier and considerably more slippy. How does the 303 do?


Scooby - it does work well although my leather is silver silk so quite light and harder to notice the shine (not sure how shiney it would make black leather). Also, I don't use much of it, couple of squirts normally into the waffle towel I've just dried the car with, then go over the seats. Seems to work for me!

Personally I find the 303 doesn't leave the plastics to shiney, I apply it lightly then always buff off...


----------



## ScoobyTT

Ta. I'll try it somewhere subtle to start with like the side of a seat base and see how it goes. I too wipe the interior over with the damp towel from drying the car. It's a great way to keep everything clean.


----------



## MrHooky

MrHooky said:


> Scooby - it does work well although my leather is silver silk so quite light and harder to notice the shine (not sure how shiney it would make black leather).


Must be having a mental block today - I know for a fact it works well on black leather as I use it on my wifes A5. Not nappa leather, it's the rougher stuff, but seems to do a great job of keeping it looking nice and fresh. Initial wipe over does make it look shiney, but then buff with a microfibre to get looking matte. Odourless too which is good...


----------



## MXS

Having tried a few leather cleaner and conditioner products, I wanted to find a leather 'feed' cream. After a bit of searching on the web, I decided to try Autoglym Leather Balm Conditoner.

This product claims to feed leather after it has been cleaned, so I went about following the application instructions, and I am very impressed with the result.

It goes on with a creamy/oily feel to it, and it takes a bit of getting used to getting the right amount on the cloth without too much residue - It made the seats look glossy at first, but I left it to soak in for 30 minutes before buffing.

When buffed up the gloss changes to a semi-matt finish, and the result is a very smooth non-sticky and subtle finish, and I must admit that the finish is superb! Some minor wrinkles have now dissapeared as well - Bonus


----------



## ScoobyTT

Sounds promising...  Does it stink of petrochemicals like most Autoglym products? I don't much rate them on the "natural ingredients" front which I would think best for leather :? I've been using Zymol Treat which is nice, though makes the base a little slippery for my liking.


----------



## MXS

smell was quite pleasant - slight leather like smell


----------



## TOGWT

tommyd_tt said:


> I spoke to a bloke coming to sort my leather out and get rid of scratches and imperfections and sort drivers bolster out and he said the best way to look after leather is to get a spray bottle with a mist settle and just squirt the leather. He said all your leather wants is hydration and it will get that from the water you mist on it every few weeks. Anyone else heard this theory?


*Three Step Care *

All finishes have to allow '(evaporation and hydration) ' - the flow of moisture back and forth, the important considerations for proper leather care; is as much about (a) the state / condition of the leather you are dealing with (b) methodology used (c) product. Cleaning is a combination of all these

(a) *Clean - *as dirt / grit and subsequent friction cause the finish to wear.

(b) *Hydrated -* use water-based products that do not contain oils and/or waxes, check the label if they do then don't use them. Clean surfaces with a damp towel.

(c) *Protected - *is essential as it will protect the surface finish and makes dirt easier to clean off and an ultra violet protective product (UVR) will preserve the finish. 
Leather is very dynamic with respect to its moisture content; the leather hides needs to be kept supple. The purpose of rehydration is to restore moisture lost through evaporation, so whatever the surface finish, it has to allow the movement of moisture back and forth (evaporation and hydration). So the use of water- based cleaners and protectors will maintain hydration, which is essential to keeping it in pristine condition.

For many, finding the best leather care product is as simple as using what is the most popular. While popularity can sometimes be a reliable barometer, it isn't always the correct choice. Some even make their decision based on new car's leather fragrance alone. My best advise; research other options and products, test them and then make an objective decision based upon factual information, not hype or brand loyalty.

After all, how can you fully understand and properly use any product unless you have all the facts? I would also strongly suggest that you verify any information that I or anyone else shares with you.


----------



## TOGWT

*Leather Finishes*

The most fundamental question to be answered before you clean or care for leather is to establish the type of leather used in the vehicle and / or finish applied as the methodologies are very specific for each type

There are two strata's to automotive leather upholstery; the actual hide and the surface finish. The hides used are generally bovine, which must be kept hydrated to maintain tensile strength, luxurious suppleness and prevent the hide from cracking and becoming dry. Natural leather has a water-based pigmentation applied to the hide to provide an even colour. There is no such thing as a cow with blue, red or burgundy skin. Covered leather has a further layer of polyurethane applied to provide protection from wear when getting in and out of the vehicle

_*Always remember you are dealing with the finished coating on the leather and not with the leather hide itself *_

*Leather Upholstery and Trim Surface Identification... *http://togwt1980.blogspot.com/


----------



## ScoobyTT

Interesting stuff! So basically any products that claim to feed leathers with natural oils etc. are talking out of their ring? I've certainly found that one such product made my seats considerably more slippery until basically my clothes buffed them to a matte finish again.



TOGWT said:


> There is no such thing as a cow with blue, red or burgundy skin.


  There isn't?!?!

I beg to differ.










The choc's alright. Don't know about the beef. :wink:


----------



## TOGWT

*Three Step Care *

All finishes have to allow '(evaporation and hydration) ' - the flow of moisture back and forth, the important considerations for proper leather care; is as much about (a) the state / condition of the leather you are dealing with (b) methodology used (c) product. Cleaning is a combination of all these

(a) Clean - as dirt / grit and subsequent friction cause the finish to wear.

(b) Hydrated - use water-based products that do not contain oils and/or waxes, check the label if they do then don't use them. Clean surfaces with a damp towel.

(c) Protected - is essential as it will protect the surface finish and makes dirt easier to clean off and an ultra violet protective product (UVR) will preserve the finish.

Leather is very dynamic with respect to its moisture content; the leather hides needs to be kept supple. The purpose of rehydration is to restore moisture lost through evaporation, so whatever the surface finish, it has to allow the movement of moisture back and forth (evaporation and hydration). So the use of water- based cleaners and protectors will maintain hydration, which is essential to keeping it in pristine condition.

For many, finding the best leather care product is as simple as using what is the most popular. While popularity can sometimes be a reliable barometer, it isn't always the correct choice. Some even make their decision based on new car's leather fragrance alone. My best advise; research other options and products, test them and then make an objective decision based upon factual information, not hype or brand loyalty.

After all, how can you fully understand and properly use any product unless you have all the facts? I would also strongly suggest that you verify any information that I or anyone else shares with you.


----------



## MXS

TOGWT said:


> Covered leather has a further layer of polyurethane applied to provide protection from wear when getting in and out of the vehicle


Some cars, not all.


----------



## TOGWT

MXS said:


> TOGWT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covered leather has a further layer of polyurethane applied to provide protection from wear when getting in and out of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> Some cars, not all.
Click to expand...

Actually all auto leathes have a covering; some have a thin pigmented urathene, wereas some have a thick urathene protective covering applied


----------



## rhinos86

Just tried some of these tips out of my leather, and they look great. Fantastic advice, the seats now look better than I did when I first bought the car new!


----------



## jev

I bought a bottle of AutoGlym Leather care cream it cost me £9.99 and is enough to replenish the leather for about a year (one application a month or so).
Its cheap and very good, and smells very leathery. Its transformed my leather and make it return to shape where it was ruffled


----------



## ybrouky

gg


----------



## langers

I had a go with Liquid Leather cleaner and conditioner yesterday. Given my car is coming up to nine years old, I am very pleased with the results:








.

Any shine in the photo is due to the fact I took this on my phone, as the finish is matt, with all the shine gone. It seemed to get better and better the longer I left the heat in the car. I think Dave is right - the key to success is the heat, and a wipe over with a wet cloth when you are done.

Also, I can highly recommend claying - got a great finish, using Meguiars Quick Detailing clay KIT, and some Autogylm high definition wax + gloss guard:








.


----------



## E5ttMAN

chrishTT said:


> man they look better than they did coming out the show room i bet you.


LOL, looks stunning. 8)


----------



## L90OOK

Had a go at my front seat today.
The drivers seat is an a bad way, very worn seat bolster & stitching. Any suggestions to repair??

Before


























After


----------



## IloveTTs

Ive got crimson red leather...any tips/product recommendations for cleaning? thanks!


----------



## langers

Gliptone, makers of Liquid Leather, does a repair kit for TTs too, called Scuffmaster. It is colour matched to the correct Audi leather. If you search the web you will see lots of leather much worse than yours, L90OOK, which have come up like new (found a site where some chap had completely renovated his seats - on a Lambo!). I'd try the liquid leather clean and condition tips at the start of this thread first, worked wonders for my TT. If stitching has gone might be worth getting an expert to replace this, again there are plenty around if you search the 'net.

I have another car with leather which is bit older and leather is a little more cracked and will be trying out the Scuffmaster soon - will report back with before and after photos when I am done. I tried Zymol and Autoglym leather cleaners and conditioners before, and waxes (a mistake) which give a shiny finish which is not to my taste, but am very happy with the finish that Liquid Leather provides, as demonstrated by the pic above on my nine year old car.

Anyone got any tips for improving scuffs on the handbrake and grab handles? Only solution I can see is to replace them (not simple) or some of those stick-on leather wraps, which might look a bit naff?


----------



## TheMetalMan0

langers said:


> I had a go with Liquid Leather cleaner and conditioner yesterday. Given my car is coming up to nine years old, I am very pleased with the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Incredible result there. They look brand new! Do you have any before pictures?


----------



## mikesimbo

Thank you VERY much for this guide and the recommendation of liquid leather! VERY impressed with the results on nearly 10 year old and neglected leather!!

BEFORE:
















AFTER:























LIQUID LEATHER SAVES THE DAY!!


----------



## TT-driver

That is amazing. From dirty vinyl to leather again!

Did mine too with LL a couple of weeks ago. Works fine.


----------



## TT-Babe

Is there anyway of getting rid or covering up cigarette burns? I have a couple on the back seats but they're bugging me :x


----------



## p1tse

i've got no compalints about glipton cleaner and conditioner, but i've read on detailing forum that conditioner isn't required or recommended [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## MXS

TT-Babe said:


> Is there anyway of getting rid or covering up cigarette burns? I have a couple on the back seats but they're bugging me :x


Mobile leather repair guys can do this along with scuff/crack repairs, I had my seat done recently and total cost was £35!

There are lots of franchises around who all use the same repair system, and the results are amazing.


----------



## anflecher

Spots and scuff marks can sometimes be removed with a pencil eraser, especially on lighter leather. For interior leather, this should be cleaned properly 4 times a year, using a specially formulated leather cleaner.


----------



## hbuter

Hiya,

Does anyone have experience in treating nappa leather? is this the same as all leather described in this topic or should I use other products?

Thanks,

H


----------



## davelincs

hbuter said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Does anyone have experience in treating nappa leather? is this the same as all leather described in this topic or should I use other products?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> H


Just treat it the same as any other leather seats


----------



## hbuter

Thanks, shouldn't be too hard than 8)


----------



## M18NTT

Looking at the before and after pics I'll definitely be giving the Liquid Leather a go. The interior in my TT is generally very good but the dreaded drivers bolster is quite badly scuffed. I'm hoping though that Scuffmaster will bring it back to it's former glory unless anyone can recommend anything better?


----------



## bmccoupe

Great information... it definitely has me inspired to detail my leather


----------



## blizeH

Going to have a go at my seats sometime, they're already in very good condition (I was lucky to get the car from someone who took really good care of it) but having seen the results in this thread I am genuinely amazed.

Has anyone used the Dr Leather products? Can't decide between them and Gliptone? Maybe Dr Leather's wipes for general care, and Liquid Leather for an occasional really good go at getting them looking brand new again...?


----------



## MarcF-TT

Thanks for the guide. Did this yesterday with the products suggested and have got good results (they weren't that bad before though):


----------



## blizeH

They look great to me  was going to do this myself today, though didn't get home until 5 - figured by the time I'd cleaned the seats, then applied the conditioner and waited 6 hours, it probably wouldn't have been very wise!


----------



## Dan_M

Hi,
I have just bought this gliptone stuff and a soft nail brush to do this myself.

Do you guys also treat the gear gaiter and the leather panels on the doors and steering wheel? or is this going OTT?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## billypicard1

decided to treat my leather seats to a good clean, recently got the car and looks as if the seats have never really been looked after. After reading all the posts went for the Liquid Leather G12 cleaner and G11 Conditioner. I also bought the small Scuffmaster kit as there were bad scuff marks on the bolster of the drivers seat.

I cleaned the seats with the cleaner as instructed, then put on the Scuffmaster dye onto the heavily scuffed area of the seats and at the same time decided to apply a very thin coat of the dye to the 2 front seats to see how it would look.

To finish off I applied the the G12 conditioner all over and left to dry properly. Overall I am pleased with the results although I would have liked the finish to have been more Matt but I think this was due to me applying a thin coat of the dye over the 2 front seats as I read it can have a shiny effect, didn't think that shiny!!

Really pleased with Scuffmaster and how it got rid of the nasty scuffs, and the leather is soft and supple with a great new leathery smell. I will leave it for a while before cleaning again to get the seats to a more matt finish. Pics below of the before and after of the scuff marks.


----------



## oz_p

Nice pics Billy, think im gonna have to have a go at this as like you bought recently and have similar scuff/worn marks on both seat bolsters.. Annoying as the seats are in really good nick otherwise.


----------



## billypicard1

Good luck oz_p, the seats are still looking good with that great leather smell even though I tend to scrape my ass a lot on the bolster as I get in to the car....bad habit and I need to try to sit down in the seat as opposed to sliding in 

I have used a little bit of conditioner since, probably the OCD kicking in with a couple of marks :lol: although did it mostly to keep the leathery smell going. let us have some before and after pics, you should be impressed with the improvement if they were in poor nic.


----------



## oz_p

Mine look similar if not quite as bad as yours did, so am def gonna have ago in the nxt week or so, just need to do it 1 day when I dont need the car.. which I do most days lol cant help but take her for a spin somewhere...


----------



## dak2v

Excellent advice jackinabox used the leather cleaner you mentioned & seats were like new again plus the smell was like a brand new car smell thanks


----------



## beepcake

Just gave mine (only part leather) the LL treatment.. the conditioner is soaking in now. Even the cleaner seemed to make a good difference though, there was a scuff I was going to get fixed, but I can hardly see it now; hopefully it will stay that way once it's all soaked in 

My hands now smell of a handbag shop though :lol:


----------



## chipper

For years I've used Gliptone Conditioner on my Leather seats but recently run out, prior to getting some more I consulted the oracle of detailing world on any new leather products. The general opinion being leather in modern cars is sealed so conditioners do absolutely nothing, in fact they are detrimental if anything.

With my car being a 2004 the seats looked their age and a bit shiny. Applying conditioning type creams doesn't actually shift any dirt and getting in and out simply buffs the cream up.

I used a nail brush and a mild solution of apc and worked it in then wiped off with a white cloth, the cloth turned black, it was filthy. I then used warm water to wipe over.

My seats look 100% better, matt again and in much better condition.


----------



## Rob Knox

Very helpful thank you.


----------



## ryang360

thanks for the info nice write up


----------



## jacobmwatson

Nice writeup


----------



## alexp

Anyone tried this? Looks pretty good? I have 2 tone red and black leather.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoglym-Leathe ... er+cleaner


----------



## Jammy J

Highly recommend Dr Leather. Comes in wipes or spray form. Leaves a very nice matt finish, also, wipes are very handy for the steering wheel/gear stick etc.


----------



## alexp

Jammy J said:


> Highly recommend Dr Leather. Comes in wipes or spray form. Leaves a very nice matt finish, also, wipes are very handy for the steering wheel/gear stick etc.


Is Dr Leather OK to use on coloured leather? I have 2 tone - black/red interior.


----------



## Jammy J

alexp said:


> Jammy J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommend Dr Leather. Comes in wipes or spray form. Leaves a very nice matt finish, also, wipes are very handy for the steering wheel/gear stick etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Dr Leather OK to use on coloured leather? I have 2 tone - black/red interior.
Click to expand...

Yes absolutely fine. I wont use anything else now. Lots of the guys over on Detailing World are using it, cracking products.


----------



## alexp

Jammy J said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammy J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommend Dr Leather. Comes in wipes or spray form. Leaves a very nice matt finish, also, wipes are very handy for the steering wheel/gear stick etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Dr Leather OK to use on coloured leather? I have 2 tone - black/red interior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes absolutely fine. I wont use anything else now. Lots of the guys over on Detailing World are using it, cracking products.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip - I invested in a tub! 8)


----------



## Darren_d

Great tips. I used this principle but with Autoglym products I already had and the seats came up lovely. Back to a matte finish.

I will buy some LL products to give it a full conditioning.


----------



## Fallendavid

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gliptone-Liqu ... 0929268437

are those ones good?


----------



## Tt225qc

just used the Autoglym cleaner and protectant Balm, cleaner worked wonderful, awaiting results of protector as its still setting in, the smell is really nice


----------



## bboy80

Is there any colour leather repair kits, that match the colour of the blue seats in the mk1?


----------



## bboy80

bboy80 said:


> Is there any colour leather repair kits, that match the colour of the blue seats in the mk1?


Found my answer scuff master Gliptone, think I may order myself some at the end of the month.


----------



## chigmuss

Cheers man, just followed this guide, I reckon I've just added a couple hundred to my cars value, looks better than new inside.


----------



## fishchicken

Just ordered the full Gliptone package, will give an update when done


----------



## fishchicken

Jac in a box, your guides are priceless thank you!

I have just cleaned my leather with the gliptone cleaner, and it took 3 buckets of water so wipe off the excess dirt, shows how dirty they were (without noticing) and how good that product is!

I have them in my lounge with the heating on full so I think they may be hot enough!!


----------



## fishchicken

Well I managed to clean, condition, and scuffmaster my seats today. I really wish I had taken a before photo, so you'll have to take my word for the prior condition. I bought the seats for £100 and they were heavily worn on the driver's bolster, very glossy, and some major crevasses and a few scratches, and two small rips/tears.

The photos make them seem more glossy than they are.


----------



## mullum

Photos are microscopic mate - at least on an iPhone.


----------



## fishchicken

mullum said:


> Photos are microscopic mate - at least on an iPhone.


I think if you click on them they get bigger, at least they do on my iPhone


----------



## mullum

Maybe it's just tapatalk ? Are you using safari on your iPhone ?


----------



## fishchicken

No idea what tapatalk is sorry but yeah I'm using safari


----------



## mullum

Tapatalk and Autoguide are apps you can use on your phone for reading forums like this one.
The TTF currently works on tapatalk, but going forward it has been stated by the admin that only Autoguide is going to be supported.

http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/

Try the free version and see if you get on with it.
It's much better than using the forum with safari.


----------



## fishchicken

Thanks!


----------



## Byne_88

Awesome!


----------



## gogs

Did my leather as per the guide in the op's post today and what a difference 

I've used the Gliptone stuff for years but I clearly wasn't leaving the cleaner on the leather for long enough in the past :-(

Thanks to the OP


----------



## NJM_225_Avus

+1 for Liquid Leather. Ordered the cleaner + leather feed pack. The amount of many it removed was disgusting though (12 year old TT with silver / cream leather though). Following the guide, it even got rid of the much in the creases (which have mostly gone now). Leather feed smells a bit strong, but left windows open in garage overnight and was fine in the morning. If you have light leather and haven't tried the old nail brush trick, you really should. Just need to devote some time to the rear seats at some point!


----------



## buffalo4

TTRIS said:


> Or for Â£0.49 a bar of Pears soap does wonders too!!!!
> 
> Tris


Thanks Fantastic stuff !!


----------



## Danford

Love the photos people have been posting using this product. Definitely need to invest and give it a go myself!


----------



## TTRIS

Pears Soap is a My only really lasting contribution to this forum- I'm so glad you are pleased with the results


----------



## ZephyR2

Well I followed the advice of Jac in a box and got some Liquid Leather direct from Gliptone. They do a kit that includes a Gentle cleaner spray for regular maintenance, an Intensive cleaner, a Conditioner, 2 towelling cloths and a soft nailbrush. All for £20 delivered. A good deal.
https://www.liquidleather.com/leather-c ... 29912.html








Hadn't touched my light grey leather seats since I got the TT in June last year and the drivers seat was looking a bit grubby compared to the passenger seat. A quick go over with the gentle spray and a rub with their nail brush followed by a wipe down had it looking nice and clean again. Finished of with a rub over with the conditioner. All good as new. This stuff seems to work really well.


----------



## bainsyboy

Have ordered the liquid leather.. My concerns are though.. I have the white baseball stitching seats (think that's what others have called them) will the product discolour the stitching so instead of white I will end up with whatever colour the liquid leather is?


----------



## bainsyboy

Well the liquid leather has arrived...my experience with it

Did not use the cleaner as I have been using Dr leather on the seats since I got the car in December.

So straight on to the conditioner....front seats have white stitching and I was bit concerned that the product would discolor the stitching...It hasn't, so, so far so good.....trouble is though...the front seats look like the originals the rears though look completly different to the fronts. More of black shiny colour if that makes sense...also it's the same as all the other cleaners...i.e it looks like I have missed bits on certain parts of the seats (only the rears) so go over again with the product for it to look like I have missed other parts, so back again trying to get an even finish but unable to achieve it.

Impressed with what it has done to the feel of the rear seats though as some of the leather felt rough and old (although car only 4 months old) before using the product and it now feels new and subtle.

It's good stuff but feel like it has left a sheen on the rears which I hope the Dr Leather cleaner will sort out after I have let the conditioner get in to the seats.

EDIT...couple of hours after doing the seats, I would have to agree with one of the reviews on amazon that the product smells like TCP


----------



## kevin#34

can anybody give suggestions on how to restore/minimse this wrinkle on passenger seat? is getting worse day by day.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
somebody told me to try with steam, any more detailed procedure?
thanks


----------



## ab54666

Wet towel and heat, just go careful, i've had success with a heat gun but you do need to be careful not to burn it.

Heat the leather and then keep wiping over with the wet towel, alternatively start with a wet towel on it and apply heat to the towel.


----------



## ab54666




----------



## kevin#34

thanks a lot for the link!
can I try with an hair dryer? :roll:


----------



## ab54666

Hair dryer will work just not as well and will take a lot longer!


----------



## kevin#34

ok thanks, I will try to borrow a heater from a friend


----------



## wsantos

Anyone looking for a good coloured balm for cream leather seats, this one works amazing. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREAM-Leathe ... RdPyJ#rwid

Photos and review here
https://www.amazon.co.uk/CREAM-Leather- ... r=8-4&th=1
By WJS on Aug 17, 2020


----------



## Tonipoloni

*My black or dark grey seat leather is cracked down the driver's side* just from drying out and wear getting in and out of the car. *I want to sort with dye but the stitching is a very light coloured, or white, and I don't want to just black it out with the dark dye, is there a way of avoiding dyeing the stitching as well?*

I have the *liquid leather* products and planning to use their liquid dye - just not sure how to re-colour the leather without affecting the white stitching. *Can anyone help/advise from experience?*


----------



## Kenway

Quick question regarding leather care:

I bought Chemical Guys leather cleaner (just cleaner, *with out conditioner*)








but I was gifted this Audi Leather Solution









*QUESTION:*
Do I use *Chemical guy leather cleaner* first. Wipe it off. And then use this *Audi Leather Care *as my conditioner?
Cheers


----------



## ChesterUK

Rather than describe leather care, here is an absolute detailing master cleaning the interior of an Audi R8. I'd describe this as some pretty extreme cleaning, and I personally wouldn't go spraying debris around the interior with compressed air in case of sharp materials possibly causing additional problems. Watch from 18:59 for the interior stuff, but the whole detail is amazing.


----------

